# Kasrkin Squad



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I decided that I'd end my 10 year exile of painting GW miniatures with a small Kasrkin squad. I wasn't sure whether the urge to start painting again would last, and it was done on a very small budget (set of 12 paints from eBay, the small tubs you get in starter sets and a Kasrkin special weapons sprue).

So, I started painting, using what I had in front of me. I had no modelling knife, so I didn't even clean up the casting lines (figuring that, if I decided to continue, I'd strip them down and start again; the paint job was bound to be somewhat shocking!).

Cadian Kasrkin with plasma rifle:








Not quite finished, needs touching up here and there, and highlighting. I'm thinking about mounting the whole finished squad on a piece of terrain, as I don't game, so I haven't bothered with the base.

Cadian Kasrkin with melta:








Unfinished, horrible casting lines.


As I'm totally convinced I'll continue painting, I'm sure these will get stripped, cleaned up and repainted. I'm fairly happy with the colour scheme though, given the limited selection of paints available. I think I'll stick to it for the whole squad.

I'll put up more pictures as the squad progresses (which is, so far, the two special weapons guys, a sergeant and three troops).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good so far. A couple of suggestions though.

Those mold lines have to go!!

Also trying thining your paints a bit, that will allow the colour to be smoother. Give the metal parts a black inking as well just to reduce the shine. 

Your detailing is good though, nice straight lines and the colours are inside the lines which is always tricker to do than it sounds.

Nice job.


----------

